# LEE VALLEY TAIL SCREW FOR WAGON VISE



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this. Someone let me know if it needs to be moved.
I ordered a tail screw from Lee Valley and it come in today. Wow, this is larger that I was expecting and machined well. I plan on using this for a wagon vise on a Roubo style bench I plan on building. Got a question about attaching the block. Should I plan on making a metal plate that will bolt onto the movable nut so the dog block will be off to the side of the screw? If I go with this method, I'll extend the bottom plate so that it rides in a rail on either side of the slot. Or do I laminate some wood together and make an offset block that I screw to the moving nut? Still have to figure some kind of slide to keep it stable. I'm continuing to read, look and search for the best ideas for options and would apprceiate yours. Better yet, pictures of yours, if you've got this screw set up to give me ideas.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

I have the same thing but plan on using it for a leg vice. Been thinking on ordering another for a wagon vice as well. If I jnderstand right you would need to mount nut to the block and mount screw to endcap.

Also if I have read correctly, if it is used as a wagon vice, it will turn counter clockwise to tighten instead of loosen.


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

> I have the same thing but plan on using it for a leg vice. Been thinking on ordering another for a wagon vice as well. If I jnderstand right you would need to mount nut to the block and mount screw to endcap.
> 
> Also if I have read correctly, if it is used as a wagon vice, it will turn counter clockwise to tighten instead of loosen.
> 
> - Tugboater78


Found a complete wooden leg vise at antique store that I'll use screw and nut for leg vise. The LV screw for wagon is in question. If I mount block to vise nut and center it the dog hole can't be drilled all the way through. If it's offset, would it be strong enough or would I need a offset metal bracket?


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

I used a wooden block glued to another offset wooden block for the nut to attach to. I used 3/8" aluminum tubing and some aluminum channel for the tubes to ride in.




























If you have any questions about building it or would like some more pictures, let me know.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Dig that seems like this way to go, it move pretty smoothly?


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes, it moves very smoothly. I put some silicon spray lubricant on the screw and in the aluminum channels. It slides real nicely. I can get some more pictures and can even get a short video of the vise in action if that would be helpful.


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the pics dig and more pics and video wood bee good. It seems that it would be best milled out of one block instead of faced glued. Would a glued joint hold it to side presure over the years?


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

I will get some extra pics and video tonight. As far as the block, I think as much glue surface as there is it will hold up. In most cases you don't put a lot of force on the vise. One thing you could do is put some large screws through each block, but I really don't think it would be necessary.


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

I did a full write up on my blog and posted more pics and a quick video of the vise movement.

Click here to visit the blog post.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks dig for the info.


----------



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Dig, that's a big help. How thin is the top above the screw.


----------



## DGunn (Feb 14, 2008)

Troy,

It's about an inch or so thick above the screw. As long as I don't try to chop any mortises over it, I should be fine. Any heavy work I would do on the bench I do over the legs.

Thanks,
dlg


----------

